# Giving Up Golf....Maybe?



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I have had the past few days off, which allowed me to watch some PGA televised golf. It amazed me on the number of Cialis commercials that were shown during PGA tournament programming. The only place I see this commercial is during PGA programming. This got me to thinking. Is this "stuff" catching just because I golf? Is there a Cialis script in my future because I golf? Am I going to have to buy two old bath tubs, and house on the beach some where? I don't know. This golf thing has taken on a new meaning with regards to my pocket book. Do you have any idea how much two vintage bath tubs might cost? Also, beach front property is not cheap either.

Going to have to give this conundrum some thought. Wait, it just dawned on me. I am not a member of the PGA. I am just a weekend hacker with a good short game. I am safe. Golfing in Grants, New Mexico later today. :laugh:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Check out the junk yards for the bath tubs. Play just 9 holes and learn to gamble and cheat to make it back.


----------



## behing19 (Mar 5, 2012)

WOW! Yes these commercials are plastered through the tournaments and you're not the only one to notice. They sponsor so much on the PGA tour it's not funny, but thats cause there are a ton of viewers between 45 and 75, which they target strongly.

As for the bathtubs, try going for replicas.....they might be cheaper and does a tent on the beach count?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Two holes in the ground, lined with blue plastic tarps?


----------



## behing19 (Mar 5, 2012)

That would work.....you still get ocean front access.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

behing19 said:


> That would work.....you still get ocean front access.


Now you're getting it. Easier to dig in the sand.


----------



## jacksparrow (Mar 5, 2012)

Do you have any links about this one?


----------



## behing19 (Mar 5, 2012)

Links about creating holes in the sand to use as bathtubs?


----------



## Msand (Apr 8, 2011)

Now that's a scary thought I wish I never contemplated


----------

